# Steel Beam Sizing - Is there a need among contractors



## ldeem (Jul 18, 2012)

I am a structural engineer and I was talking with a few GC's and steel fabricators over the past couple of months. One thing that I keep hearing was that getting a beam sized for a particular situation is a problem. For liability reasons steel suppliers don't want to make a recommendation and the GC doesn't want to take the responsibility if something isn't right.

Being on the entrepreneurial side I thought there could be an opportunity here.

My question for the forum is - How often do you need a beam sized and is it a problem finding someone to do it?

As a follow up (if you have time) - How much have you typically paid for beam sizing (roughly $50, $150, $200, etc.)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Problem is that the issue is usually not just a beam, but the job as a whole. Sort of the ripple effect.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Like Gris said, I never have just one or two beams to have called out. 
It is always the entire house or addition that is required to have a full design by an engineer.
There are not many cities in California that will allow a mixture of conventional construction and engineering.
Such is California.

Andy.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell move to pennsylvania then. I can draw house plans on a used napkin and get them approved.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's free in Maine through the lumber yards. They size everything for us. Steel beam arrives, they set it.


----------



## Waynegc (Aug 28, 2011)

In my part of PA we need stamped drawings by engineer or architect for all headers and beams.
A single beam with drawings is about $300


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> It's free in Maine through the lumber yards. They size everything for us. Steel beam arrives, they set it.


Yeah its free for us as well through the lumber yard.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got my engineer working on a steel beam spec for me, just 1 single beam, $150.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of steel beams for headers, $300.00 with engineers stamp. Engineer spent 2 hours on it. (1 hour site visit, 1 hour to draw it up and email.)


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> It's free in Maine through the lumber yards. They size everything for us. Steel beam arrives, they set it.


They "set" it or "lift" it?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

In Ontario the city will tell you what they want to see in a beam. Then its up to you to get it and set it. Crane rental preferred.


----------



## GreenGP (Sep 5, 2011)

rjconstructs said:


> A couple of steel beams for headers, $300.00 with engineers stamp. Engineer spent 2 hours on it. (1 hour site visit, 1 hour to draw it up and email.)


Thats a good price. Normally I would pay ~400 plus


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

100.00 to 300.00

the problem is where does the load of the beam go? 4 floors from the nearest footer or foundation it's gonna be expensive 1k easy

If it's 1 floor up from the footer or foundation it's gonna be easy 100-300

how to you get the price: 1 hr site visit
1 hr drawing time
1 hr more just because your a pain in the but contractor


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

For the time involved, liability and cost that contractors will pay, it is not worth it for an engineer, but it can be in a filler type of work unless it is the usual last minute thing.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I like using steel. But I don't have anyone to size them. I have a chart that gives rating for evenly distributed loads but it won't tell me sizes for point loads. I can see a benefit for smaller guys without engineers at hand to send prints to someone for a stamped sizing. A couple hundred bucks is cheap insurance. Now when it comes to wood, my yard does all the calcs for the lvl's for free.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Now when it comes to wood, my yard does all the calcs for the lvl's for free.


Me too. Thats why I like wood.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Me too. Thats why I like wood.


You like wood...interesting...sorry was to easy!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> You like wood...interesting...sorry was to easy!


When considering the proper size for a structural steel beam it is ALWAYS best to consult your structural engineer. In Dayton Ohio, Ohio Home Doctor prefers to over build in anticipation for future tensil loads. We would rather over build and never need than meet minimum codes and wish we did more..


----------



## UPbuilder (Oct 18, 2010)

I use my truss suppliers engineers to size beams. They don't charge since I've been buying from them for 25 years and I typically will get the beams from them anyways.


----------

